# Bach's Two Part Inventions for 7 string



## peterkienle (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi everybody

Since slowly getting more into things seven string I have been looking for music to read and practice on it. But I found little that really requires that seventh string. For sight-reading, warming-up and sheer musical pleasure I always love to read J. S. Bach. For many years I have played around with solo versions of the Two Part Inventions.

Well, over the last holiday break I started adapting the Inventions for seven string guitar. This is with a low B string (not A, sorry). It's Bach's original, transposed to guitar friendly keys and (more or less) playable on a seven string. I find it is a super seven string workout. While you can often stay in the lower positions there are spots when it goes all over the fingerboard. Specifically for people who do solo stuff this could be good exercise for playing bass lines and all sorts of intervals. 

Anyway, I'll put this link here. The previews will only show the first 12 pages or so. It's a total of about 94 pages and the PDF download is complete.

So, here, totally free (although in a few days I will probably link it to my PayPal account):
Level Three Music Sheets: OPUS 93 Bach Inventions for 7 string guitar

Enjoy and learn!

Peter


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool. You might want to check out some of Bartók's Mikrokosmos as well. A lot of them are very similar to the Bach inventions.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. I might be able to play those in my lifetime, but not anytime soon 

Makes me wish I'd taken classical guitar lessons, this whole playing two lines at once thing is completely foreign to me.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 28, 2012)

How are you playing these right handed? Fairly strictly with the thumb on the bass strings? Even during the 16th note runs in the bass?

Ray


----------



## peterkienle (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Ray

Let me say first that I am not really a classical player - improvised jazz and rock-like music on electric and acoustic guitars is really more my thing. 

So, I am using the thumb on those low notes - but everything is really slow. I might one day try to play up/down strokes with the thumb (check youtube for Sylvain Luc to see this). At the moment I am really concerned just playing through these as clean as possibly.

Thanks for checking it out.

Peter


----------



## ElRay (Mar 28, 2012)

peterkienle said:


> So, I am using the thumb on those low notes - but everything is really slow.


That's what I was thinking. I have the Postlewate "Right Hand Studies for Five Fingers", and I was thinking about using i-m-i-m for the lower voice and a-c-a-c for the upper voice, but I'm not sure how that will work.

Ray


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 28, 2012)

good job OP!


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there a download link somewhere for this book in PDF form or anything?  I'd like to be able to read it ha!


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm just learning invention number 8 right now! I'm playing the right hand part and a friend is doing the left hand part on bass. These are excellent reading practice.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 14, 2012)

So how does one acquire this, I see no leads to anything on that site, just some small preview pages and no links.


----------

